# Facet joint injections for pain control



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Hubby has severe arthritis and inflammation of his lumbar spine.   He has failed physical therapy and his pain doc wants to do a facet joint injection.  Anyone have this done? 

http://www.spine-health.com/treatment/injections/cervical-thoracic-and-lumbar-facet-joint-injections


----------



## oldman (Sep 22, 2015)

I get them maybe every 4-6 months. The doctor has to hit the right spot for them to be effective, so sometimes it takes 2 or 3 tries to get the needle in the right spot. It's done under a fluoroscope. My doctor charted each injection until I told him that I had relief. Now when I go for the injection, he puts the needle into the spot where he has it plotted on his paper and where I have told him I get the most relief. In fact, I am going today to get an injection. First, they give me a shot of Lidocaine, which does little to help with the pain of the injection into the facet. It's no picnic, but the pain only lasts for maybe 10 seconds and then it's over. For me, it takes about two days for the medicine (Cortisone) to give me relief. Sometimes, I get a nasty headache, which the doctor's assistant has called a Cortisone Rush. Lie flat when he gets home for the rest of the day and take some Tylenol or Advil, if he has a headache. It should be all better the next day. 

I flew as a pilot for United for 34 years on long flights. Too much sitting caused my back problems. Bad posture, I guess. I had my L-5, S-1 disc operated on three times. I also have a bent coccyx, which I got from playing ice hockey and being run over by a huge dude. The problem with being a problem and having severe back pain is that I couldn't take any pain meds before flying. You wouldn't want to fly with me as your pilot if I was loaded up on Oxycontin. Whenever I took that stuff, I was already flying. Long haul truck drivers also are susceptible to back problems because of all of the sitting. 

I wish your husband good luck and I hope that the doctor or surgeon hits the right spot for him on the first try. I should mention that the facet block is not as bad as an epidural, at least it isn't for me. My friend also gets these shots, but his surgeon puts him to sleep because he is a whimp. Like I said, the pain only lasts maybe 10 seconds and then it's all over and if your good, the doctor may even give you a lollipop. (lol)


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Now I'm confused..   The doc does them in the hospital or surgicenter under light IV anesthesia..   hubby needs three joints injected with lidocaine and a steroid. Cost quoted is $4,200.  Hoping our insurance pays.


----------



## oldman (Sep 22, 2015)

My surgeon calls them Facet Blocks. After an injection of Lidocaine, he then watches the needle under a Fluoroscope and once the needle is in the proper location he then injects the Cortisone. Some surgeons do give their patients anesthesia, but my surgeon does not believe in using it because he says that every time a person is given anesthesia, it kills brain cells. I have a cousin that is an anesthetist and he disagrees, but I am not going to argue with a man holding a 6-8 inch needle and is about to shove it into my facet joint. 

I have medicare bills that show it is a facet injection and the cost is about $2500.00. But don't forget, there is no anesthesia involved which would run up the price. The diagram that is shown in your post is exactly what I get to watch as he places the needle into my facet. I have had epidurals and there is a difference. The needle is then placed into the sciatic nerve and hurts like H__L. And again, the surgeon does not give me any anesthesia. The epidurals hurt a heck of a lot more than the facet injection. I'll let you know in a few days if the shot that I get today is effective.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2015)

My husband ha these done every few months after a bad car accident.  His were done at a day surgery center.  I don't know about whether there was anesthesia or not.  Workers Compensation paid the bills and we never saw them

Sometimes they gave him a lot of relief, sometimes not.  

I wish I could be more encouraging.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

The surgeon offered the option of no anesthesia...  But didn't talk about the price difference.   Let me know... hubby is in a lot of discomfort and it's affecting his ability to be active..  I'm hopeful he gets relief... but heck  $4200 every 3-4 months?  or even $2500...  that's a lot.. Medicare covers yours right?  We still have private insurance.  he is calling the insurance company today to see what's up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

He's all set... got the approval from the Insurance company and a reference number.  The doc has ordered and MRI prior to the first injection.  Did you get an initial MRI too?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 22, 2015)

Had them on several occasions were non effective in my case, the first few times mostly are testing to see if the patient receives relief from the injections, if so they will likely offer to continue the shots every few months or so if not they will proceed to other diagnostic test to help with pain relief.  I have arthritis throughout my body along with other problems like bursitis.  I had it done with and without the anesthesia.  Prefer it with more so I am needle phobic, so the light anesthesia helps especially with my anxiety plus I had 8 injections time 2, (facet needle + anesthetic needle,) on first procedure so for me it wasn't a good experience without the benefit of the light anesthesia. .

Good luck to hubby, As you can see different experiences for different people, it appears to be working well for OM, so it may be beneficial for hubby as well.  I myself, have to rethink if maybe it was or wasn't for me as I have so many pain sites I'm rethinking other things right now, I've been trying other things with my doctors to no avail can't wait to end this biofeedback  and just go back to trying something more hands on.  Today in a couple of hours will be my last BF session, thank goodness.  

These should explain it a little more. the first link more verbal info



http://www.spine-health.com/video/facet-joint-injections-procedure-video


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks... he's on the OR schedule for a week from tomorrow..  He's opting for the light anesthesia too..   After his prostate biopsy he's not in the mood for more needles.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 22, 2015)

You're welcome, let us know how it goes for hubby.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2015)

Ahhh the Freaking "Golden years"!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah... we sure were sold a bill of goods about them, weren't we?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah... we sure were sold a bill of goods about them, weren't we?



Ain't that the truth!!


----------

